# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La eficiencia energética del trasvase Tajo-Segura

## Jonasino

Inicio este hilo por la actualidad del tema sobre la eficiencia energética de las grandes obras o instalaciones.
Se trata de un trabajo publicado en 2009, que no veo recogido antes en el foro.



> Resumen
> El consumo energético del trasvase Tajo-Segura no es homogéneo
> en los distintos destinos del agua, ya que dependiendo del
> punto al que haya que conducir el agua, hace falta más o menos
> energía. El coste energético medio del agua del trasvase Tajo-
> Segura es 1,21 kWh/m3. Los costes energéticos de la desalinización
> dependen del tipo de proceso que se emplee para desalinizar el
> agua, de la antigüedad de la planta, del tamaño de la planta y de
> la densidad del agua a tratar. En cualquier caso los costes energéticos
> ...


Documento completo y fuente: http://www.crcc.es/wp-content/upload...ajo-segura.pdf

Aviso a navegantes: Publicarlo en el hilo no significa estar de acuerdo con muchas de las afirmaciones que se hacen. Se trata sólo de iniciar un tema complementario de debate

----------

Asteriom (16-feb-2016)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre, si es el Catecismo del Scrats
Ya salió hace tiempo, aunque mezclado con otros temas. Yo lo he leído en esas tardes de búsqueda en el foro y a la gente interesante. También Salut se encargó de demostrar bastantes inexactitudes que tiene. Pero no lo encuentro con el buscador. 
Al fin y al cabo fue el trabajo encargado y pagado por la fundación Agua y Cultura y el Scrats para intentar defenestrar las desaladoras. 
Era la misma época en las que Gonzáles Pons, en un acto de irresponsabilidad dijo que eran las "nucleares del mar": http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...801281418.HTML
Y que luego se ha tenido que comer con patatas:
http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/09/...99_633821.HTML
Igualmente cuando el imputado Cerdá propuso venderlas a los árabes:
http://www.abc.es/20120203/sociedad/...-20120203.HTML

Ahora, si consiguen que el gobierno les subvencione el precio a 20 cts, como pagaban hace poco por el trasvase, entonces sí las quieren y son fenomenales:
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...da/605721.HTML

En qué quedamos??

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

De todas formas, sabes que a mí me gusta debatir las cosas, y en ese aspecto te agradezco que lo plantees. También el título puede resultar engañoso, ya que se "juzga" la eficiencia de una obra ya hecha, pero sin embargo, el artículo de Melgarejo, se basa en gran parte en otras obras como son las desaladoras. La eficiencia del trasvase es evidente que no puede ser efectiva en cuanto a números, ya que de media se han trasvasado 1/3 de los 1000 para los que estaba dimensionada la obra. Por tanto, una de dos:
*A*- 2/3 partes de la amortización de la misma las pagan los regantes, cosa que no ha ocurrido.
*B*- 2/3 partes de la amortización de la misma las asume el Estado como pérdidas.

Evidentemente *ha ocurrido la opción B*. Por lo tanto, desde el punto de vista de los regantes, es rentable, porque les ofrecen un agua limpia a un precio ridículo y sólo por lo que consumen en un alto porcentaje del recibo, ya que a ellos esos gastos se los aplican sobre 600, y no en todas las ocasiones, ya que ahora mismo con el Decreto de Sequía que están reclamando, esos gastos se van a reducir al menos a la mitad.
 Por lo tanto es una muy mala noticia para un Estado con las arcas muy mermadas y unos españoles que soportamos una alta presión fiscal.
 Te voy a exponer el artículo de Adrián Baltanas, reproducido por Iagua y extraído de la Revista de Obras Públicas, ya que creo que hace un análisis bastante ecuánime de lo que trata Melgarejo de echar por tierra por orden de los que le pagaron el estudio, las desaladoras. Fue publicado hace un año:



> Desde que hace 40 años se instalaran las primeras plantas, la desalación se ha expandido continuamente en España para garantizar la demanda hídrica de las regiones con mayor escasez. En 2005 se inició un programa muy ambicioso a lo largo de toda la costa mediterránea, como alternativa más sostenible al trasvase del Ebro. Las últimas plantas están entrando en servicio actualmente; con ello queda mucho más asegurado, especialmente en situaciones de sequía, el abastecimiento de la población y de las actividades económicas principales, destacadamente el turismo, la agricultura de alto rendimiento y, en áreas más localizadas, la industria.
> La Revista de Obras Públicas me invita a exponer mis puntos de vista acerca de la desalación, y lo hago con sumo agrado porque es una buena ocasión para intentar aclarar algunos malentendidos al respecto, sobre la desalación en España en general y sobre el programa puesto en marcha por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente en 2005, a cuyo desarrollo tuve el honor de contribuir como responsable de la sociedad estatal Acuamed durante varios años.
> 
> *Escasez hídrica y desalación: un proceso permanente de expansión*
> 
> No parece necesario insistir en que la desalación es imprescindible actualmente para el desarrollo y bienestar de países con problemas importantes de escasez hídrica, como es el caso de España, una gran parte de cuyo territorio está sometida a sequías frecuentes y severas y otra parte es directamente semidesértica o desértica. Además, en nuestras zonas costeras hay una elevada concentración demográfica y de actividad turística y, en menor medida, industrial, así como una agricultura de alto valor añadido. Garantizar plenamente las necesidades de agua de todos estos sectores -es decir, garantizarlas permanentemente en cantidad y calidad, en situación de sequía más o menos grave, o con pluviosidades semidesérticas- nos resulta por tanto indispensable.
> Y es la mayor o menor cuantía de estas variables geográficas –escasez hídrica, demografía y actividad económica- la que, junto a una espectacular reducción de los costes de producción gracias a los avances tecnológicos, explica la expansión permanente de la desalación en nuestro país a lo largo de las cuatro últimas décadas. Las primeras plantas se instalaron en Canarias -en los 70 y 80-, porque, a pesar de que entonces se requerían hasta 40 kwh por metro cúbico de agua desalada, ésta era sencillamente imprescindible para garantizar el abastecimiento de las islas más áridas. La posterior tecnología de ósmosis inversa, con consumos iniciales de 7 u 8 kwh/m3, determinó que, a lo largo de los 90, la desalación se extendiera a otras islas más húmedas de Canarias y a gran parte de Baleares, e iniciara su implantación en algunas de las zonas costeras peninsulares con mayor escasez hídrica.
> 
> Finalmente, en la década pasada, además de continuar el proceso expansivo en los archipiélagos, la desalación se extiende por las regiones mediterráneas porque resulta cada vez más competitiva frente a las infraestructuras hidráulicas tradicionales. Ello es debido a la aún mayor eficiencia de la desalación, energética -3,5 o 3 kwh/m3- y en otros aspectos como el pretratamiento del agua bruta o el rendimiento de las membranas, además de al crecimiento de la demanda y la escasez progresiva y mayor coste de los recursos naturales.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/blogs/adrian-bal...cion-en-espana

A todo esto nadie valora la pérdida socioeconómica de la zona cedente y por supuesto la pérdida ambiental que a eso nadie de aquí le importa un pimiento.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------

